# Napa trip advice



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

I want to surprise my wife with a trip to Napa for her 30th birthday, and I can cut my airfare cost in half by flying into San Jose rather than Oakland or San Francisco. How much of a pain is the drive from San Jose up to Napa? I'm not too concerned about the trip in.....it's having to drive from Napa down to San Jose on a Monday morning and getting stuck in rush hour that makes me nervous. Or, are there other airports we could fly into and easily drive to Napa? 

Thanks in advance.
Jay


----------



## maleonardphi (Oct 6, 2005)

Driving from Napa to San Jose on a monday morning would SUCK! Could take you 3-4 hours depending on when you were on the road. Look at flying in to sacramento. You can get to napa with a really nice scenic drive by bypassing the freeway if you are up for it. Or just hop on 80 and the drive should be maybe 1-1.5 hours, depending on where you are going in napa. I am not too sure what the traffic will be like on 80 on a monday morning. Maybe someone from around that area can give you advice. Feel free to contact me with any questions.

Matt



Jayhawk said:


> I want to surprise my wife with a trip to Napa for her 30th birthday, and I can cut my airfare cost in half by flying into San Jose rather than Oakland or San Francisco. How much of a pain is the drive from San Jose up to Napa? I'm not too concerned about the trip in.....it's having to drive from Napa down to San Jose on a Monday morning and getting stuck in rush hour that makes me nervous. Or, are there other airports we could fly into and easily drive to Napa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Jay


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*yes route from San Jose to Napa*

along east bay is awful. not worth the amount of savings unless substantial. there are airport shuttles from Oakland to Napa. but either way Oakland and San Jose run same freeways, San Jose just adds another 50ish miles. Sac is a good call, less of a traffic issue and under 100 miles to Napa.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*and actually go to Sonoma instead*

less trendy,more friendly, less traffic, more 'interesting' wineries. less that charge per taste, more quaint downtown,better all round IMHO. always has been, always will be


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Jayhawk said:


> I want to surprise my wife with a trip to Napa for her 30th birthday, and I can cut my airfare cost in half by flying into San Jose rather than Oakland or San Francisco. How much of a pain is the drive from San Jose up to Napa? I'm not too concerned about the trip in.....it's having to drive from Napa down to San Jose on a Monday morning and getting stuck in rush hour that makes me nervous. Or, are there other airports we could fly into and easily drive to Napa?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> Jay


What time monday morning? If you are talking about 9-10 am, you might hit some traffic, but it shouldn't be too bad, as long as you take Hwy 680 to San Jose. 680 is the only way to go from Napa to San Jose or vice versa. Even during rush hour, 680 won't be horribly bad because a lot of it has carpool lanes. Do not under any circumstances drive the east bay (80, 580, 880). It's a mess at any hour.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> less trendy,more friendly, less traffic, more 'interesting' wineries. less that charge per taste, more quaint downtown,better all round IMHO. always has been, always will be


Where is the "quaint downtown" of Sonoma county?


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

*here's what i'm looking at.....*



mohair_chair said:


> What time monday morning? If you are talking about 9-10 am, you might hit some traffic, but it shouldn't be too bad, as long as you take Hwy 680 to San Jose. 680 is the only way to go from Napa to San Jose or vice versa. Even during rush hour, 680 won't be horribly bad because a lot of it has carpool lanes. Do not under any circumstances drive the east bay (80, 580, 880). It's a mess at any hour.



If we fly into San Jose, the flight home would leave at 11:56am Monday morning, total cost is $400 for both round trip tickets. 

If we fly into San Francisco, Oakland, or Sacramento the round trip cost jumps to a minimum of $700 for both tickets. 

So the real question is what time do we have to leave Napa in order to return a rental car and still be on time for a 11:56am flight home?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Sonoma the TOWN*

not the county. find Broadway, find the park that is between Napa and Spain Streets (running E/W) and 1st St East and 1st Street West. now walk around the shops and cafes. Sonoma, the town. Oldest Winery in America (Buena Vista) Some of the wackiest
Gundlach Bundschu, H.Coturri and Sons, etc.... 

Jayhawk if you left Napa around 6 you'd have enough time. it's around 2 hours or so with no traffic, but you are talking Rush hour.


----------



## bob338 (Apr 11, 2005)

*6 hours?*



Jayhawk said:


> If we fly into San Jose, the flight home would leave at 11:56am Monday morning, total cost is $400 for both round trip tickets.
> 
> If we fly into San Francisco, Oakland, or Sacramento the round trip cost jumps to a minimum of $700 for both tickets.
> 
> So the real question is what time do we have to leave Napa in order to return a rental car and still be on time for a 11:56am flight home?



i kinda doubt it would take that long to get to SJ airport. i do this commute daily, it's not THAT bad. and sj is a fairly mellow airport, so security isn't as difficult as sf or oakland. 
take 680 from napa to sj airport, it should take no more than 2 hours if you leave around 8am. whoever said to avoid 80 is right. it's a real nightmare if you're not a carpool(3 people,) and i think 2 people equals a carpool on 680. 
i drive from vallejo to san francisco every morning around 830am and it can take anywhere from 40 to 90 minutes. the later you leave, the less time it takes to travel. 
also consider that napa is pretty effed up from the flood damage a coupla weeks back, so sonoma may be a better option. i rode up there last weekend and all of downtown was under 2-4 feet of water. you could also consider calistoga, 30 miles further north but still in the middle of 'wine country.' 
good luck.


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

bob338 said:


> also consider that napa is pretty effed up from the flood damage a coupla weeks back, so sonoma may be a better option. i rode up there last weekend and all of downtown was under 2-4 feet of water. you could also consider calistoga, 30 miles further north but still in the middle of 'wine country.'
> good luck.


I hadn't really thought about all the flooding, however we're not looking to travel until March 31-April3. Which kinda brings me to my next question....what's the weather like during that time of year? I've been to San Francisco several times at different times of the year, but I've never been up towards the Napa/Sonomy valley. Is the weather there different from downtown San Francisco?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Late March/April will be great. Cold nights, coolish days. The Junkie is right about everything, I've come to learn that over the years. Napa is very crowded, almost all charge for tastings, the driving is crazy, even the mid week tasters are plentiful. Sonoma is much more laid back with less of the "aire". My secret weapon for out of towners (everyone but Jay stop reading...) is River Road to the West of Santa Rosa. Great wines and real nice folks. Topolos, Hop Kiln, Davis Bynum, Belvedere, Mark West, Rabbit Ridge... It's a nice change from the Valley and even Sonoma.

I can see the attaction with saving $300 on the tickets but 280 is the major commute corridor connecting the Pennisula/SF with Silicon Valley. Getting and 11:30 flight would but you in the thick of the commute. It isn't as bad now as the go-go 90s but it's still pretty bad. The other nasty zone is 101 south through Marin. You connect in Novato from 37 and you want to be through Marin by 7 or the traffic gets real nasty. It will be a great trip but some early driving.


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

*how far from Napa to Sonoma?*



Fogdweller said:


> The Junkie is right about everything, I've come to learn that over the years. Napa is very crowded, almost all charge for tastings, the driving is crazy, even the mid week tasters are plentiful. Sonoma is much more laid back with less of the "aire". My secret weapon for out of towners (everyone but Jay stop reading...) is River Road to the West of Santa Rosa. Great wines and real nice folks. Topolos, Hop Kiln, Davis Bynum, Belvedere, Mark West, Rabbit Ridge... It's a nice change from the Valley and even Sonoma.
> 
> .


A B&B in downtown Napa comes highly recommended from a friend at work, so we're probably going to stay there. How difficult is it to stay in Napa and drive over to Sonoma to the wineries you mentioned?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Jayhawk said:


> A B&B in downtown Napa comes highly recommended from a friend at work, so we're probably going to stay there. How difficult is it to stay in Napa and drive over to Sonoma to the wineries you mentioned?


Sonoma's 15 minutes from downtown Napa. Very easy drive.

I've done the drive down 680 from Solano County (doesn't connect directly to Napa but is only 15 minutes away) at those hours, and it's not horrible. 80, 101, both are horrible.

You'll have enough time to take in multiple areas. Napa Valley is the most touristy, crowded and expensive. However, you can have fun if you have favorite wineries or like specific types of wine and hit the right wineries. Sonoma's a little less touristy, River Road is a lot less touristy. Hop Kiln has great old vines zin and is a nice place for a picnic.

And Napa and Sonoma are great places to ride...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Jayhawk said:


> A B&B in downtown Napa comes highly recommended from a friend at work, so we're probably going to stay there. How difficult is it to stay in Napa and drive over to Sonoma to the wineries you mentioned?


are you doing any cycling while there? If so stop by St. Helena Cyclery for the best ride routes.
Yeah, Sonoma has some decent wineries, but you'r ereally not going to find better food and wine than you will in the Napa Valley. Cosentino in Yountville makes the wine that the locals drink and Mustard's is right next door... excellent place for lunch. You really can't go to the Napa Valley without checking out Beringer's. Another larger "must experience" winery is Sterling... there are numerous small, top quality wineries all over the area.... may of which are rental bike distance from St.Helena.
The best of the Valley is definately north... Calistoga, St. Helena and Yountville. Not much to see in Napa proper.

The drive is going to suck no matter how you look at it. If you take I80... leave at 6am.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Jayhawk said:


> A B&B in downtown Napa comes highly recommended from a friend at work, so we're probably going to stay there. How difficult is it to stay in Napa and drive over to Sonoma to the wineries you mentioned?


There are three ways to get to other places. If you head north out of Napa, you'll come into the small town of Oakville. From there you can take a left on Oakville Grade and head up over the ridge and drop into Sonoma around the Glen Elen region. North is Kenwood, South is Viansa, Cline Cellars, Shug, Gloria F. Champagnes...

Or you can head south from Napa and turn right on the Carneros Hyw and hit the south end of Sonoma (comes in right at Shug, near the wineries I just mentioned)

Or, you can drive north from Napa all the way to Calistoga and cut over Petrified Forest Rd to Porter Creek Rd which becomes Mark West Springs Rd. When Mark West crosses Hwy 101, it becomes River Road and the gateway to the wineries from my previous post.

This is kind of cruel... you and your wife want to come to Napa and we all post directions on how to avoid Napa. You're going to have a great trip, see some beautiful country and sip some great grape no matter what you do. Napa is an experience and you will love it. Many of us from the area are just bored of it.


----------



## Jayhawk (Feb 8, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> This is kind of cruel... you and your wife want to come to Napa and we all post directions on how to avoid Napa. You're going to have a great trip, see some beautiful country and sip some great grape no matter what you do. Napa is an experience and you will love it. Many of us from the area are just bored of it.



No problem....I kinda get the feeling that you really can't go wrong....If you're every planning a trip to Chicago, I'll be sure to tell you not to eat deep dish pizza, visit any of the museums, Michigan Ave, Navy Pier, Wrigley Field, or any of the other touristy destinations we have here!  

Seriously though, everyone on here has provided great advice, and it's all greatly appreciated. Advice and suggestions from locals is worth so much more than reviews from books, or even other tourists. This is going to be my first trip to the Napa/Sonoma area, but I can already tell it will not be my last.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*good luck*

ya really can't go wrong. mmmm Oakville Grade. River Road. makes me wanna gosee my family (again)
Mark west Drops ya right at the foot of the Alexander Valley and all those wineries (Jordan, but they don't do tours)

you'll figure out why Bicycling Mag ahs it rated one of the places to ride before you die.

yes take 680 to San Jose, go east at American Canyon, hook onto the 80 but then jump the 680 near Vallejo/Benicia. still trafficky, but ya have to turn in a rental and be at the gate around an hour before departure yes?

Southern Route (Napa to Sonoma) take in Domaine Carneros. Good Bubbly.

Hey Fog you forgot Roche as well! Funny I know the winemaker at Cline and have connections at Viansa.


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

The Napa wineries I like to hit include Domaine Chandon (great tour, very solid sparkling wine), Sterling (the tram to the top is amazing, but the wine's overpriced at the winery), Hans Kornell (haven't been there in a while, but unique sparkling wines last time I was there), Mondavi (very touristy, but kind of the heart of Napa), Beaulieu Winery (great still wine tour, historic). Went to Cosenti on Thanksgiving-good value wines.

In Sonoma the city, I like the Buena Vista tour, Sebastiani tour, and Gundlach Bundschu.

If you get the chance to ride, here's the website of the Napa club:
http://www.eaglecyclingclub.org/

Have a good time.


----------



## rv5869 (Oct 22, 2004)

Don't forget Rutheford Grill, they have great ribs I hear the ostrich is pretty good too. Napa is beautiful you won't regret it. My wife and I like to finish the day with a tasting at Mumm (located on Silverado Trail) for some sparkling wine and great views of the valley.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Napa Valley*

Rombauer, Grgich and Cain. Napa's fine,but bring loads of cash to taste.


----------



## Octane (Jan 12, 2006)

Allow at least 2 hours to go from Napa to SJ airport on a Monday morning. From Napa, take 680 route. 

The weather will be perfect. Nights cool and crisp, the days will be sunny and warm (but not too warm). There is never any snow, and at that time of the year any rain will be minimal (and usually at night). Hey, it's Napa

What would you like to experience in Napa?

There are over 300 wineries in the "Napa Valley". Only about half of them have a tasting fee. And most of those tasting fees can be waived with little preparation / knowledge. 

If you need a bike shop, go to Bicycle Works in Napa. They don't do rentals, but have great maps, it is a good starting point for local rides, experienced staff, good parts, etc. Tell them Brad sent you. 'Nuff said.

Looking to pamper the body? Try Lavender Hills Spa & Resort in Calistoga. You can negotiate a good deal for a couples spa-mineral soak (more pleasant than a mud bath), foot massage, and a body massage during the week. Also the Inn at Southbridge in St. Helena and Sonoma Mission Inn are great too (but more pricy). 

Feed the need - and eat well. Can't get reservations for The French Laundry? (exactly 60 days advance reservations required). Try Bouchon. Same chef/owner, similar cuisine, still expensive, but you'll get in. Rutherford Grill is part of the Houston's Restaurant chain with a slightly different menu. The deal is Fume Bistro in North Napa. Great food and atmosphere at a fair price.

You can see Zebra's and Giraffes at a Safari Ranch outside of Calistoga. You can float above the valley in a hot air balloon. Or just sit on the patio of Auberge Du Soliel at sunset and enjoy a drink. 

Enjoy!

-Brad
Napa Native and local wino


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Octane said:


> There are over 300 wineries in the "Napa Valley". Only about half of them have a tasting fee. And most of those tasting fees can be waived with little preparation / knowledge.


I believe if you stop at the Visitor's Center / Chamber of Commerce in town, you can get a free sticker or badge to wear that will give you discounts or free tastings at some wineries. Anyone know for sure?

I'm not the person to ask. I've been wine tasting twice in Napa/Sonoma. I don't drink and actually can't stand the smell or taste of alcohol. Water is my life.


----------



## bc165 (Aug 5, 2003)

*One other possibility...*

leave Napa Sunday afternoon, make a stop in Sausalito ... then have dinner in SF on your way to SJ. Spend the night in a downtown SJ hotel - downtown is much improved in recent years, and, close to the airport. 

FWIW - I drove from Santa Rosa to SF a few weeks ago and it took an hour and 40 minutes on a weekday morning... traffic was horrendous, and we left at 8:20. 

Try to see as much of both counties as you can. Take a drive over to the coast (an hour or two depending on your route), go up Hwy 1. Visit the smaller towns and wineries on back roads. Avoid Santa Rosa and driving during commute times - you'll have a great time.


----------



## rv5869 (Oct 22, 2004)

also if you are interested in going to san francisco a very nice way from napa is to drive to vallejo and take the ferry into the city.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> Hey Fog you forgot Roche as well! Funny I know the winemaker at Cline and have connections at Viansa.


Junkie, I'd say you're due a visit. Many soft target up here that we could discuss. Just about to start the RBR team for this year's Napa Tour de Cure... interested?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Fogdweller said:


> Junkie, I'd say you're due a visit. Many soft target up here that we could discuss. Just about to start the RBR team for this year's Napa Tour de Cure... interested?


I thought about doing it last year but the timing was wrong. When is it?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Rushfan said:


> I thought about doing it last year but the timing was wrong. When is it?


Something tells me May 6th. I'll bombard you with PMs when I find out. Jay, you should move your visit and join us.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmm*

well I have free roomand board in Sonoma. could be a possibility. pencil me in.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> well I have free roomand board in Sonoma. could be a possibility. pencil me in.


You'd have to bring that Merckx up so that I could drool on it.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*will do.*

scratches and all she still wows them. will only replace with a same color MXL.
have a early 80's Super Record Corsa as well. might repaint from original silver to Faema.
last Friday, doing the lion share of the work 24 miles at about 20.4 average. clicking easy 24-27 mph on the flats, motor is running just fine.


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Fogdweller said:


> Something tells me May 6th. I'll bombard you with PMs when I find out. Jay, you should move your visit and join us.


According to their website, the date is Sunday May 7. I'm hoping to be there too, Scott.


----------

